# How long have you been showing dogs :) ?



## Madster (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm just wondering how long and what types of dogs people are showing at the moment who are on here  And how they got into it


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

I've been showing a miniature poodle for 7 months. Shown a skye terrier aswell one and got BOB with her :lol:


----------



## Madster (Jul 13, 2010)

CheekoAndCo said:


> I've been showing a miniature poodle for 7 months. Shown a skye terrier aswell one and got BOB with her :lol:


ooo wow  how did you get into it? x


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

I was a junior handler in obediance and wanted a go at showing but Cheeko isn't KC reg or breed standard really so when I got my own dog I went to a show breeder, went to ringcraft lessons and that was that


----------



## Madster (Jul 13, 2010)

CheekoAndCo said:


> I was a junior handler in obediance and wanted a go at showing but Cheeko isn't KC reg or breed standard really so when I got my own dog I went to a show breeder, went to ringcraft lessons and that was that


ooo wow ! thats great !


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Been showing dogs for 20 years. I was showing before I had my first dog! started in junior handling showing other peoples dogs. Golden retriever were my first breed


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Started 30 *gulp* years ago :thumbup:

Handled many breeds and showed mine. Can't show now cos of crotchity bones but still see show friends and they keep me updated

Still attend shows when can and looking forward to Richmond to meet up with new friends 

Really miss it....best weekends ever:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:....Actually weekdays too...it can sure take over your life:thumbup:


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

Just about a year so we're still newbies lol . I show an Alaskan Malamute and a Newfoundland - they do pretty good! Our two are from very good lines and we decided to give it a bash - now we're addicted lol  x


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Not very long compared to some, only 6 years. I have shown ponies for about 20 years though, right from when i was very young and i think that helped with nerves for dog showing :lol:

We're doing pretty well, shown two of my own to JWs and RCC's, still aiming for the elusive CC with my bitch :lol: and qualified those two dogs for the pup of the year stakes final and junior stakes final. I have done a bit of handling for others as well, and handled a Brittany to the CC and BOB at Crufts a couple of years ago, so have done fairly well considering the short time i've been involved in the dog showing world!!


----------



## Madster (Jul 13, 2010)

Fuzzbugs!x said:


> Just about a year so we're still newbies lol . I show an Alaskan Malamute and a Newfoundland - they do pretty good! Our two are from very good lines and we decided to give it a bash - now we're addicted lol  x


ooo thats good! I know about Newfoundlands. As my kind of uncle shows his at crufts. They are massive dogs. And are good to have cuddles with


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

About 3 months, as mine is only 9 months. Won a few rosettes at fun shows, were meant to show at an open show at the end of the month, but Holly's in season, so that's a no go


----------



## mystic (Jul 14, 2010)

bn showing since 1988,rough collies is my breed,have always loved lassie so got 1 and ended up with 4 ,,yrs later,,,,have qualified my home bred tri girl after 3 yrs of showing her,have had 1 litter since ive bn in rough collies


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

I been showing for about 4 months and love it  Tibetan Terrier puppy does ok ish..... placed at open level, but not doing so well at Champ level, but daisy is still fairly raw and my handling is letting her down, she great at home and ringcraft, but my nerves hit me when I get to a show so daisy feels it too and dosn't show herself very well  If I can conker my nerves then I be there or there abouts with her :thumbup:


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Years ago I use to do companion shows (then called exemption shows) with a labrador. I stopped going when she got older. When Ben was young we had a GSD who unfortunately had no papers. I took him to obedience leasons and the woman suggested showing him at exemption shows. We went to some and got BIS on several occasions with him. We then wanted to show properly but Ben wanted to show too so we decided whippets were ideal for him to handle.

That was 10 years ago. I now not only show the whippets but also until we lost him showed greyhounds show bred and ex racer and have also shown the mad red hairball Zoe.

So 10 year at 'proper ' shows and before that doing companion shows.We don't get to many shows now mostly breed club champ shows and local open shows with the odd general breed champ show thrown in. I wont travel too far but living in Staffordshire we have a lot of champ shows local to us at Stafford show ground.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Since I was 5 so a long time, my parents were showing before that even and my two girls have been showing since they were tiny :thumbup:

Also showed horses/ponies and black welsh mountain sheep


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

i bought my first show dog (rough collie) in 1978 (blimey!!) and i'm still going strong lol crikey wonder how much i've spent pursuing my hobby???


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

I was born in to a dog showing family. I started doing junior handling when i was about 6 (OMG 28 years ago) I think then started in the breed ring about 10. I have handled many different breeds. We have made up champions with our own dogs and also made up dogs belonging to other poeple.


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

We have been showing just over a year, so still have lot's to learn! 
We show our Viz, seems to do better at champ shows then open, has a lot of maturing to do, but has done ok....a great learning dog 
We have also recently started showing my friends 4year old Dobe who up until recently had never been to a show in her life, she loves it and has done very well and won BOB and RBOB at every Open show she has been too.
We are taking her to Paignton champ so fingers crossed  and it's all very good practice for me  and yes i need it!!! :lol:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

i'll be at paignton. maybe we could meet up x


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

dexter said:


> i'll be at paignton. maybe we could meet up x


Yes that would be good


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Luvdogs said:


> Yes that would be good


would be great xx i'll pm you my details as soon as we can down load them xx


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Great stuff :thumbup:


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

How long have I been showing - forever, it seems! Not really though - started showing cockers in the 80s and 90's, then went on to bergies and border collies in 2000.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Started in 1982, stopped in 1999, but would love to start again


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Kinjilabs said:


> Started in 1982, stopped in 1999, but would love to start again


with the cost of shows etc its become a very expensive hobby, and i've noticed as i'm sure others have in other breeds, that entries especially at champ shows have dropped dramatically. For instance we always had 120-130 entries at these shows now we're lucky to get 70-80.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

dexter said:


> with the cost of shows etc its become a very expensive hobby, and i've noticed as i'm sure others have in other breeds, that entries especially at champ shows have dropped dramatically. For instance we always had 120-130 entries at these shows now we're lucky to get 70-80.


with you on that one, think people are now thinking twice about just spending a 'day out' and picking their judges more now - gone is the 'hobby' that was dog showing in the true sense of the word


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

dexter said:


> with the cost of shows etc its become a very expensive hobby, and i've noticed as i'm sure others have in other breeds, that entries especially at champ shows have dropped dramatically. For instance we always had 120-130 entries at these shows now we're lucky to get 70-80.





tashi said:


> with you on that one, think people are now thinking twice about just spending a 'day out' and picking their judges more now - gone is the 'hobby' that was dog showing in the true sense of the word


I agree - we used to go to nearly every championship show, but we are now very picky and choosy. With entries at around £25.00 per dog per class, then YKC between £3.00 and £5.00, plus stakes entries, car parking and a catalogue, we easily spend a hundred pounds before we ever set off. Then there's the petrol - which is becoming astronomical - and food, because even if you take sandwiches you can be out of the house from 3 am until late at night, and you need to stop for a hot meal at some stage during all that! No, it's not a cheap hobby at all!


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

It is really expensive! For us we have to get Barney trimmed before a show ad if we're working the day before we have to get him bathed too - which is £70 already lol! Then the entries the petrol - living in glasgow most champ shows are a while away lol, the food, car parking plus my mum sometimes has to take a day off work for it - she works every second weekend. We've only started 'properly' showing this year and theres only one judge we wouldnt go under. For malamutes its completely opposite nummber wise - the numbers are between 140 and 160 for CC shows now lol! With newfies though it is around 80 odds xx


----------



## Nessie162 (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm going to show my girl for the first time in August at Scottish Kennel Club Championship Show.
I didn't attend any training and I'm preparing her at home (how to stand in show position show her teeth etc.) 
I've paid around 30 pounds for all (Entering one class and adult ticket for the show) 
I'm very stressed, But I hope I'll have good time :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

